# History update!!!



## gordon (Aug 9, 2005)

*Old Bows*

Hey Tom,shame the man passed on before seeing it all develop.I currently have 2 of these but with brackets and fiberglass rods.Along with these I have about 40 other compounds that have made an impact on what is being shot today.I shoot just about everyone of them also,no wall hangers here allowed.I recently sold a Delta-V and a Darton Stinger.gordon


----------



## Arrow_slinger43 (May 16, 2007)

lol, short 51 inches huh? hilarious


----------



## bullfiddle (Jul 9, 2007)

AM I reading that correctly it says it shoots at over 300 fps? Man we haven't made much progress have we...


----------



## Hornsgalore (Jan 27, 2007)

bullfiddle said:


> AM I reading that correctly it says it shoots at over 300 fps? Man we haven't made much progress have we...


and thats at 55# with 15-20% LO


----------



## JAVI (Jun 19, 2003)

bullfiddle said:


> AM I reading that correctly it says it shoots at over 300 fps? Man we haven't made much progress have we...


15% let off... build a modern cam bow with that little let off and you'd see even more speed... But he was a little optimistic on the FPS...


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

*history update*

your right javi the trailer was nice while it lasted,tom


----------



## speedster (Dec 14, 2007)

Question, were Allens first compounds all built with brackets, then later came the split limb? Thanks.


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

*allens*

speedster , all allens laminated limb bows, had brackets & splits in the limbs for the eccentrics, the ( black glass ) limb bows had just the brackets.


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

*more allen compound bow proof!!*

here is a photo (september 1967 ) at the flight shoot in california, with tom jennings himself,and others shooting the allen compound bow it set records in the new hunter flight division, the article does not mention the jennings compound bow, and its the same compound bow allen was offering for sale, as the jennings bow was offered in 1968.


----------



## TWO SWITCHBACKS (Jan 5, 2006)

*allen proto*

even the first allen had the brackets!


----------

